# Cassell REALLY wants to be a Celtic



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...cassell_willing_to_pay_price_to_join_celtics/

He pretty much just said he'd play for the Celtics for nothing. I'd love it, personally


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh, wow. That's pretty rockin'. Make it happen, Danny!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

its almost too perfect not too happen... gotta pray for that buy out


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Come on, happen already!


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Excellent....lets get it done people.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cassel has come out denying it all, dunno how likely it is to happen....

hopefully we find out for sure soon


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Please NO!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

if cassell really wants to be a celtic he shouldnt have karate chopped rondo in the head a couple of nights ago


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Id much preffer him to be practicing his karate on other teams though


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

It sounds like he's saying one thing to the Boston media and another to the reporters here in LA. If he makes it to Boston I'll be happy for Sam to have a chance to play with a contender, but it really frustrates me that he won't be honest with everyone. If he wants to go to Boston, fine, say flat out that you'd like to go to Boston. It's not like Clippers fans are going to blame him for it, we all know he won't re-sign this offseason anyway.


----------



## Killswitch (Nov 11, 2007)

I would bring in Cassell only to strengthen the bench. Even though he on the older side, he's still a veteran and really could help the team out when coming the off bench and keeping the tempo of the game strong when the bench players are in.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Killswitch said:


> I would bring in Cassell only to strengthen the bench. Even though he on the older side, he's still a veteran and really could help the team out when coming the off bench and keeping the tempo of the game strong when the bench players are in.


He would definitely be a huge help, he's still got a lot in the tank for a 38 year old.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, his age doesnt concern me... This season and next he will still be a solid contributor and he has a great bball iq


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hahaha, remember when we all wanted Cassell to come to the Celtics?? Now we all want him OFF the team!! It's funny how these things happen.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I really don't. I'd like someone that can work with Boston's young guards, a glorified assistant coach, which suits ET perfectly. However, Boston hasn't signed anyone yet, so they seem to be waiting to see if there are any buyouts that interest them.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeh it didnt work as well as we'd all hoped, but then again we got the title ... and even if it was a small amount he did help

i dont want him back though


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> I really don't. I'd like someone that can work with Boston's young guards, a glorified assistant coach, which suits ET perfectly. However, Boston hasn't signed anyone yet, so they seem to be waiting to see if there are any buyouts that interest them.


I'd love for Cassell to suit up for the Celtics next year. 

In Gucci, that is.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

^ lol yep, have him as a 'small man coach' or 'guard coach' much like we use clifford ray for the big guys

i think he wants to go round one more season though, and get an assistant spot


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Nah, let Pruitt be the backup PG.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

we cant just have Pruitt, he hasnt proven anything and this team is scarily young outside the big 3 at the moment, id like to get Lue


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

But does Rondo (now a championship-winning PG) really need a spotter as much now as he may have early-mid last year?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Can we get off the whole Rondo won a championship, therefore he's awesome argument.

John Stockton never won a ring, would he need a vet to spot him a few minutes? Is he now worse than Rondo?


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

All players need a backup. I don't care who it is. Whoever we get is not a replacement for Rondo. Just someone who can step in when he needs a rest, gets in foul trouble, gets injured, or if the situation just calls for a different strategy - just like any other player on the roster.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Can we get off the whole Rondo won a championship, therefore he's awesome argument.
> 
> John Stockton never won a ring, would he need a vet to spot him a few minutes? Is he now worse than Rondo?


Wow.

So basically what you are implying is despite the fact that Rondo now has championship experience and has something (a ring) that 4 other current starting point guards in the NBA have, he still needs Tyronn Lue or Sam Cassell to come in, be a veteran presence, and teach him how to play point guard? If so, bzzzztt - you are wrong.


mrsister said:


> All players need a backup. I don't care who it is. Whoever we get is not a replacement for Rondo. Just someone who can step in when he needs a rest, gets in foul trouble, gets injured, or if the situation just calls for a different strategy - just like any other player on the roster.


Like Pruitt. He needs minutes however he can get them.


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Wow.
> 
> So basically what you are implying is despite the fact that Rondo now has championship experience and has something (a ring) that 4 other current starting point guards in the NBA have, he still needs Tyronn Lue or Sam Cassell to come in, be a veteran presence, and teach him how to play point guard? If so, bzzzztt - you are wrong.


Even though he won the championship he is still very young and has alot of room for growth, and lets face it he had ALOT of help winning that ring. Once the big 3 retire he is going to have to be able to do much more than he did this year's playoffs (Assuming he is still with the Celtics) But as mentioned earlier we still need a solid veteran backup not only to teach Rondo but to play the point position well when Rondo is injured/resting.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ray_allen_20 said:


> Even though he won the championship he is still very young and has alot of room for growth, and lets face it he had ALOT of help winning that ring. Once the big 3 retire he is going to have to be able to do much more than he did this year's playoffs (Assuming he is still with the Celtics) But as mentioned earlier we still need a solid veteran backup not only to teach Rondo but to play the point position well when Rondo is injured/resting.


Yes Rondo had a lot of help. Who doesn't have a ****load of help winning a title? By the time Garnett and Pierce slow down noticably Rondo will be in his 4th or 5th year at least. Chris Paul just completed his 3rd season and he's widely considered the best PG in the game, so you can grow up quickly in the NBA.

Rondo does not need 'teaching'. He knows just fine how to play point. He might need a shooting instructor but that's it. Blowing money just to make sure we sign a veteran is a waste.


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Yes Rondo had a lot of help. Who doesn't have a ****load of help winning a title? By the time Garnett and Pierce slow down noticably Rondo will be in his 4th or 5th year at least. Chris Paul just completed his 3rd season and he's widely considered the best PG in the game, so you can grow up quickly in the NBA.
> 
> Rondo does not need 'teaching'. He knows just fine how to play point. He might need a shooting instructor but that's it. Blowing money just to make sure we sign a veteran is a waste.


I know everyone has alot of help winning a title but saying Jordan had lots of help and Rondo had lots of help is different because Rondo was actually the 4th/5th most important piece to that title. Yes you can grow up quickly in the nba but some players take longer to fully develop than others. Even though Chris Paul is playing some amazing ball its hard to say whether or not hes maximized his full potential. Also it's not blowing money, I'd rather have a veteran filling in when Rondo isnt on the floor than someone like Gabe Pruitt.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I want Cassell to choose the celtics when he is picking a team to be an assistant with. If it's necessary to give him another year of the Veteran's minimum in order to lock him up as an assistant, I would be willing to sacrifice the roster spot and let him play 3rd string pg.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> But does Rondo (now a championship-winning PG) really need a spotter as much now as he may have early-mid last year?


I'm not conviced you watched the playoffs. Where Rondo rode the pine in favor of Sam Cassell and Eddie House for almost entire games at a time.



> Chris Paul just completed his 3rd season and he's widely considered the best PG in the game, so you can grow up quickly in the NBA.


The thing about that is that his name is Chris Paul, not Rajon Rondo. You may have noticed they're on a different level.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I just dont think Cassel fits with this team *on court* ... in the locker room, on the sidelines, and on a personal level he is great, but he never fit the flow this team had and i think we should look elsewhere, like we have been


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I'm not conviced you watched the playoffs. Where Rondo rode the pine in favor of Sam Cassell and Eddie House for almost entire games at a time.


Don't remember that, but I do know Rondo played over 30 minutes a game and put up 10 and 6 over the course of the playoffs as a whole. So he must have had some damn busy games to offset the droughts you're referring to.



> The thing about that is that his name is Chris Paul, not Rajon Rondo. You may have noticed they're on a different level.


No **** shakespeare, I never compared their abilities. Did Tony Parker need a veteran presence to help him at PG once he won his first ring in San Antonio, as a 2nd (maybe 3rd) year player? No. Parker then and Rondo now are very similar players.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think Rondo will work hard and improve, but not to the point he doesnt need special coaching on certain aspects of his game, would be cool to have an old player as a 'guards' coach to work with him, pruitt etc...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I think Cassell would be good for the "Incase of emergency, break glass" role at point guard. As much as I like Rondo and hope that Pruitt is a player, I don't like the idea of having two young point guards as our options for an entire season.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd wanna get Lue for that, not Cassell.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

same, i think Lue can do everything Cassell can but wont affect the flow of the offense like sam did


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

With his wrist healed and his back rested I don't expect that Cassell will be interrupting anything.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

his body and injuries had no affect on those contested jump shots he would brick without even looking to pass the ball first


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> his body and injuries had no affect on those contested jump shots he would brick without even looking to pass the ball first


...with 19 seconds left on the shot clock


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Don't remember that, but I do know Rondo played over 30 minutes a game and put up 10 and 6 over the course of the playoffs as a whole. So he must have had some damn busy games to offset the droughts you're referring to.


Over 30mpg isn't really that much for a starting player in the NBA playoffs. Essential players, especially guards, regularly go 38 plus. And if you can't remember the games in question, maybe this will jog your memory.

June 15 vs. LA: 15 minutes, 1-7 FG, 3 pts, 3 assists. Before I even continue I'd like to add that yes, the team's starting point guard played 15 minutes in a potentially series-deciding game of the NBA Finals.

June 12 vs. LA: 17 minutes, 5 pts, 2 assists

June 10 vs. LA: 22 minutes, 8 pts, 4 assists

May 10 vs. CLE: 24 minutes, 7 pts, 0 assists

May 8 vs CLE: 23 minutes, 7 pts, 6 assists

And I'm not even including games where he played 40 minutes and was virtually a non-factor. I'm not certain how you managed to miss your favorite team's starting point guard barely scraping together 20 minute games five times during the playoffs, but okay. 




> No **** shakespeare, I never compared their abilities.


Their respective abilities are a huge factor on whether or not a veteran presence is needed, obviously. If you're putting up 16/8 your first year in the league it's a little bit different of a story whether or not you need to bring in a vet.



> Did Tony Parker need a veteran presence to help him at PG once he won his first ring in San Antonio, as a 2nd (maybe 3rd) year player? No. Parker then and Rondo now are very similar players.


First of all, Tony Parker, like Rondo, had the benefit of playing with a Top 5 player, a great team leader, and a host of accomplished vets. Secondly, when he won his first chip Parker was already the second leading scorer on a championship team, which, again, is an incredibly different role than Rondo has. Thirdly, Parker didn't stink it up half of his NBA Finals games. I don't quite get why you fail to comprehend that if a player is already that good, he doesn't need a veteran waiting in the wings. If we had even a vintage '02-'03 Tony Parker, we wouldn't be clamoring for a veteran backup. But we have Rajon Rondo.

I hope you learned something here.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I like Rondo and what he brings, but as youve said some games he just cant use that energy and speed to produce a good performance, we need someone like Cassell (but not Cassell lol) who can come on and play 20-25 minutes a night when needed


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Right. Rondo absolutely had some gems in the playoffs, but that wild inconsistency makes it essential to get a good, solid backup who plays smart and keeps his head.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Suns are after Livingston aswell as Lue, i really hope Tyronne slips to us.. hes a good mix of what Cassell and House bring


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Over 30mpg isn't really that much for a starting player in the NBA playoffs. Essential players, especially guards, regularly go 38 plus.


KG, Pierce, and Allen each played a scrape over 38 mpg in the playoffs. Rondo played 32.


> June 12 vs. LA: 17 minutes, 5 pts, 2 assists
> 
> June 10 vs. LA: 22 minutes, 8 pts, 4 assists
> 
> ...


Those are halves of games, he didn't sit all those on the bench. ****ty games happen. Ray had a really terrible stretch in the playoffs, should we go sign Clyde Drexler to teach him how to play shooting guard?


> And I'm not even including games where he played 40 minutes and was virtually a non-factor. I'm not certain how you managed to miss your favorite team's starting point guard barely scraping together 20 minute games five times during the playoffs, but okay.


Because I apparently don't watch the games with the same obsession that you do.



> Their respective abilities are a huge factor on whether or not a veteran presence is needed, obviously. If you're putting up 16/8 your first year in the league it's a little bit different of a story whether or not you need to bring in a vet.


So Rondo has no idea how to play this game and needs to be babied still is what you're telling me. We should definitely go blow valuable money (that we could be using to bring in a replacement for Posey) on Sam Cassell and have him **** up our team's rhythm again. You think Rondo is counter-productive? Heh.



> First of all, Tony Parker, like Rondo, had the benefit of playing with a Top 5 player, a great team leader, and a host of accomplished vets.


Rondo had a top 3 player, a top 10 player, a top 20 player, great team leaders (plural), and a ****load of accomplished vets. So what exactly is your point?


> Secondly, when he won his first chip Parker was already the second leading scorer on a championship team, which, again, is an incredibly different role than Rondo has.


Little hard to match Parker's scoring output on that team when you're surrounded by Kevin Garnett, Paul Pierce, and Ray Allen.


> Thirdly, Parker didn't stink it up half of his NBA Finals games. I don't quite get why you fail to comprehend that if a player is already that good, he doesn't need a veteran waiting in the wings. If we had even a vintage '02-'03 Tony Parker, we wouldn't be clamoring for a veteran backup. But we have Rajon Rondo.


YOU'RE clamoring for a veteran backup. I don't know who else is clamoring for one. I'm not clamoring for one, that's for sure. I hope Danny Ainge isn't clamoring for a backup point. A championship winning starting point guard shouldn't need Sam Cassell, Tyronn Lue, or any one like that to come in and teach him. All we should be clamoring for is someone to step in and play somewhat productive basketball while Rondo needs a rest. And guess what? He's already a member of the team. Gabe Pruitt.


> I hope you learned something here.


Not a whole lot.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

a championship team does not use a PG rotation of Rondo/Pruitt... no way.. we need an experienced player there


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> KG, Pierce, and Allen each played a scrape over 38 mpg in the playoffs. Rondo played 32.


Uhh, yeah. Those aren't big minutes.



> Those are halves of games, he didn't sit all those on the bench.


Playing half of games as the starting PG won't cut it, bud.



> ****ty games happen. Ray had a really terrible stretch in the playoffs, should we go sign Clyde Drexler to teach him how to play shooting guard?


Once again, basic logic sense fails you. When Rondo's been in this league for as long as Ray has and has been in that many All-Star games, then you don't need to go out and get a backup just in case. Stop making wild comparisions that have no relevance. 



> Because I apparently don't watch the games with the same obsession that you do.


Apparently you don't watch the games at all, because anybody who had their eyes open would have seen what I've just illustrated.



> So Rondo has no idea how to play this game and needs to be babied still is what you're telling me. We should definitely go blow valuable money (that we could be using to bring in a replacement for Posey) on Sam Cassell and have him **** up our team's rhythm again.


What, you think they're gonna use anything more than the veteran's exception on a backup? They shouldn't. 



> Rondo had a top 3 player, a top 10 player, a top 20 player, great team leaders (plural), and a ****load of accomplished vets. So what exactly is your point?


My point is that both teams won the championship largely based on their supporting casts, which is actually flawed when you consider that Parker didn't stink up the NBA Finals.



> Little hard to match Parker's scoring output on that team when you're surrounded by Kevin Garnett, Paul Pierce, and Ray Allen.


Little hard to match Parker's scoring when Rondo's about half as good of a scorer that '02-'03 Parker is. Again, you misunderstood. I'm not saying Rondo needs to be the man, scoring wise. I'm just using Parker as an example, since YOU brought them up as a comparision, of a guy who more than carried his weight in the NBA Finals. 

[quote[ All we should be clamoring for is someone to step in and play somewhat productive basketball while Rondo needs a rest. And guess what? He's already a member of the team. Gabe Pruitt.[/quote]
Yep, Pruitt's proven a lot. Exactly the guy I want filling in next year's NBA Finals when Rondo goes MIA for three straight games again. Does anything go through your head before you type?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Uhh, yeah. Those aren't big minutes.


When Rondo's been sitting for as long as you've said, he must have had some games to balance that number off.



> Playing half of games as the starting PG won't cut it, bud.


No ****, but you told me he was sitting pretty much the whole game. But he wasn't. There's a difference there. Word it differently next time. Put your thesaurus to even better use.



> Once again, basic logic sense fails you. When Rondo's been in this league for as long as Ray has and has been in that many All-Star games, then you don't need to go out and get a backup just in case. Stop making wild comparisions that have no relevance.


:lol: You obviously missed the sarcasm in that. Who's retarded now?



> Apparently you don't watch the games at all, because anybody who had their eyes open would have seen what I've just illustrated.


What I want to say here would immediately get edited so I just won't bother.



> What, you think they're gonna use anything more than the veteran's exception on a backup? They shouldn't.


You're acting like they should, because you think Rondo's a mole or something that's going to turn on and destroy us any minute.




> My point is that both teams won the championship largely based on their supporting casts, which is actually flawed when you consider that Parker didn't stink up the NBA Finals.


LOL fair enough.



> Yep, Pruitt's proven a lot. Exactly the guy I want filling in next year's NBA Finals when Rondo goes MIA for three straight games again. Does anything go through your head before you type?


Wow you nice guy Pruitt wouldn't be playing heavy minutes, he'd just be filling in when Rondo would need a small rest, and probably would let Pierce bring the ball up anyway. Besides, you don't know what he can do. WHEN Rondo goes MIA for three straight games, huh? Should we just get rid of Rondo to appease you? Should we make Sam Cassell the starting point guard next year? How about Lue? Do you realize that Rondo will be a much more experienced player in the Finals next year should we get that far, right? Probably not, but it doesn't really matter that much I suppose.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

We simply cant rely on Rondo and Pruitt... especially in the playoffs, Rondo proved hes inconsistent and Pruitt hasnt proven anything, there needs to be a veteran in there to control things if Rondo is off


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Rondo was a 2nd year player getting his first taste of any even remotely relevant games in a high-attention city like Boston. He's been through it once, he'll be better the next time around.

I can't help it if everybody hates Pruitt, but as I keep saying he wouldn't be playing heavy duty minutes and he wouldn't have very much responsibility while in there. He would just need to avoid turnovers.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I like Pruitt and i want to see him get some court time, but look at last season there was plenty of Eddie house early in the season and Cassell towards the end, we need a guy to replace them


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Eddie House and Gabe Pruitt are pretty similar players.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

But when we get to playoff time and Rondo has an off game i dont want to be relying on Pruitt


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Why is this a debate? Rondo is young and wildly inconsistent. I think he will be a very good point guard, but right now a team that ought to be competing for a second championship needs a veteran point guard to back him up. We simply cannot be relying on Rondo and Pruitt to do it. You're fooling yourself if you think we can. Cassell doesn't have to be that guy, but if you don't htink we need that guy, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

^ word


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> No ****, but you told me he was sitting pretty much the whole game. But he wasn't. There's a difference there. Word it differently next time. Put your thesaurus to even better use.


 


> :lol: You obviously missed the sarcasm in that. Who's retarded now?





> Wow you STUPID ****


Your maturity astounds me. I mean, yeah, you've been a childish d-bag since you started posting on this forum, but you'd think after a couple of years you'd grow up a bit. 



> Cassell doesn't have to be that guy, but if you don't htink we need that guy, you don't know what you're talking about.


Well, consider the source. Not surprising, really.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

That's all you got isn't it? Always bringing 'maturity' into the discussion whenever I disagree with you.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Well, consider the source. Not surprising, really.


Consider the source? You live in North Dakota you really swell person. I actually live somewhere in New England. So if you're calling my fanhood into question, like it appears, you're just marvelous.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> That's all you got isn't it? Always bringing 'maturity' into the discussion whenever I disagree with you.


Considering I've clearly outlined my rebuttal to your "argument" (a term I use loosely here; it's mostly just adolescent namecalling) twice, and all you've done is throw tantrums, you're right, I don't have much left to say to you. I bring maturity up because you're consistently getting upset and calling people names when you don't like what they have to say. Evidenced by the following:



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> P-Dub34 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, consider the source. Not surprising, really.
> ...


:lol: 

You make it too easy, kid. 

Additionally, the fact that I live in rural North Dakota, you in NE, and that you already claimed that I watch the games with more obsession than you really doesn't bode all that well for your argument that you're a huge fan.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll get the edited out
-correct, completely over the top-


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> You ****ing piss me off you piece of ****. Every ****ing time I give an opinion you show up to sneakily insult me and the idea, but of course I'll get the **** edited out of me and you won't get ****.
> 
> 
> Buy yourself some chili cheese fries and wash them down with a tasty bottle of soda pop.


:lol:

Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

And to think I thought I would have no more problems once Lanteri left. wrongo


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

And to think I could go onto a Boston Celtics forum and disagree with somebody without them telling me to kill myself.

Reported. This site doesn't need your adolescent tirades. You have an opinion I deem to be retarded, that's one thing. Spewing profanity-laden posts that culminate with "Kill yourself" is another. This site oughta have an age limit.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> -edit-



relax this is just a forum nothing to actually get this mad about...damn...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> relax this is just a forum nothing to actually get this mad about...damn...


I grow tired of the same crap from the same people over and over again.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

So back to something that isn't complete childish crap, lets get a veteran point guard.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Marbury, who i expect to be bought out with New yorks currently big roster


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Why would we want Marbury? He kills chemistry and he's selfish. Not the ideal mentor for Rondo.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I thought you were saying Rondo can take care of himself, doesnt need a veteran influence etc?

If thats the case murbury would be here just for talent, not mentoring (which is exactly why he should be)... while there is baggage with him, he brings great scoring off the bench when it will sometimes get stagnant.
I realise he's viewed as a headcase but if the vets and doc gave him the ok, for the min i really dont see how we couldnt take a chance


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> I thought you were saying Rondo can take care of himself, doesnt need a veteran influence etc?


He doesn't. But whenever someone voices differing opinions in here they get whacked, so I'm just playing the game like I agree with everybody else's bullcrap.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I would be nervous about Marbury coming in. I feel like he's a distraction waiting to happen even with KG. Not much ubuntu to him.

I've been aboard the Keyon Dooling bus since the beginning so I guess I'll stick with that and Josh Childress for the perfect end to the off season.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Tyronne Lue signed with Milwaukee, so we can scratch him off our list

Shaun Livingston, anyone?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Big health risk IMO


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Big health risk IMO


I dont know...I mean you saw what happened to dude's leg, that could have happened to anyone. I don't know that that makes him injury prone


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

That on top of the other injuries he's had in his career makes him a health risk. Is he even completely recovered from the leg injury?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> I dont know...I mean you saw what happened to dude's leg, that could have happened to anyone. I don't know that that makes him injury prone


Livingston is frail and weak. Wasn't he unable to bench 135 at the pre-draft camp or something ridiculous? Regardless, one injury doesn't make him injury prone, but the fact that he was hurt all the time before that certainly does. I'll pass on another young and unproven point guard.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Livingston is frail and weak. Wasn't he unable to bench 135 at the pre-draft camp or something ridiculous?


I think Kevin Durant was also unable to do that, just for the record.



P-Dub34 said:


> I'll pass on another young and unproven point guard.


And thus ends the lets sign Livingston argument.

If you're going to suggest a point guard, lets remember that we're looking for a solid veteran backup to Rondo to split minutes with Pruitt. Not some other 23 yearold.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> I dont know...I mean you saw what happened to dude's leg, that could have happened to anyone. I don't know that that makes him injury prone


Outside of the obvious fact that Livingston does not fit what we need for our backup PG spot, I don't give two ****s how healthy he was before hand. After a catastrophic knee injury like that, he's instantly a health risk.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Outside of the obvious fact that Livingston does not fit what we need for our backup PG spot, I don't give two ****s how healthy he was before hand. After a catastrophic knee injury like that, he's instantly a health risk.


I know that. But his previous injuries before then doesn't help his case either.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> I know that. But his previous injuries before then doesn't help his case either.


I quoted you by accident, so don't think I was trying to disagree with you. Your post actually went along positively with my post, as it only damns him more.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> I quoted you by accident, so don't think I was trying to disagree with you. Your post actually went along positively with my post, as it only damns him more.


I didn't realize there were any Celtic fans in the MQT... are you one of the USCHO posters? (since college hockey is bigger than NBA basketball in the UP)

Edit- That was post 666... Damn NMU.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I think Kevin Durant was also unable to do that, just for the record.


And we will see how durable he turns out to be if he doesn't get stronger. It doesn't damn Livingston completely, but when you combine his weak and frail frame with his prior injury track record, it bodes even worse for him.


----------

